# MAGNETIC LOCKON FOR TUBULAR TRACK



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

this is a simple and efficient lockon that provides a connection as good as soldering with no actual physical connection to the track.

this is made from powerful button magnets, you can attach it anywhere on the track. this also works as an instant power tap to pull power off the track any where with no physical connection at all. this works really well. i have christened it the MARX MAGNECORD.






POWER TAP


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

What type of wire and what type of magnets are you using?


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

this is utility zip cord basically speaker wire for automobiles, boats etc. the magnets you can find at hobby supply stores. basically a small button magnet in a formed steel shell. they are quite powerful, used for refrigerator magnets, etc. there is a brass rivet holding them together, perfect place to solder the wire. simple and works as well as any lockon you will use. clean the track and the magnet with alcohol and this works as well as a soldered connection. its surprising they dont make these...


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Interesting, but I haven't seen those types of magnets with something that can be soldered onto. Aren't the magnets weakened by soldering heat? I would be concerned that the magnets could slide or get pulled out of place and possibly cause a short circuit. 

Conventional lock-ons are a dime a dozen and probably safer. It's also easy enough to solder a wire on the base of tubular rail after lightly grinding off the tinplate (use a big soldering gun).


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Ace said:


> Interesting, but I haven't seen those types of magnets with something that can be soldered onto. Aren't the magnets weakened by soldering heat? I would be concerned that the magnets could slide or get pulled out of place and possibly cause a short circuit.
> 
> Conventional lock-ons are a dime a dozen and probably safer. It's also easy enough to solder a wire on the base of tubular rail after lightly grinding off the tinplate (use a big soldering gun).


the advantage being you can instantly move this where you want it with having to disturb anything, these are powerful magnets and stay put, they provide a connection AS GOOD AS A SOLDERED CONNECTION. you may not have seen magnets like this but i have LOTS of them. this lockon is simple, cheap and efficient. a modern approach and no, soldering does not affect their holding power. THIS WORKS !!!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It would be great for feeder wires if you need them and put them where ever you need it without moving track. GREAT IDEA!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

DennyM said:


> It would be great for feeder wires if you need them and put them where ever you need it without moving track. GREAT IDEA!!!!!! :thumbsup:


this would be great for feeder wires as you can move them where you need them, also great for tapping power off the rail for accessories without soldering or using a mechanical lockon. i have experimented with these for months, its simple and it works. the best part is the cord is the lockon, no separate piece, nothing to break and virtually indestructible. i used them on all 3 tails for weeks while i tested this. it works, its simple and its CHEAP !!!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Benz that is a very good idea that works way to go.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It is a good idea! First time I ever seen something like it, just curious did you test voltage to see if it degrades thorough the magnets? I haven't a clue if it would or not.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder if the magnet would degrade a DCS signal. Certain types of circuit breakers can degrade digital control signals due to having a magnetic field.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Waddy said:


> I wonder if the magnet would degrade a DCS signal. Certain types of circuit breakers can degrade digital control signals due to having a magnetic field.


I'm a Ham Radio operator. I can say that would be a yes. DCS and Legacy signals need a good connection.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

DennyM said:


> I'm a Ham Radio operator. I can say that would be a yes. DCS and Legacy signals need a good connection.


i run vintage marx so cant comment on DCS. however, the maglock supplies an excellent connection, equal to a soldered connection on clean track. i am betting this will work as well as ANY mechanical connection to the track. i measured the same voltage as a connection soldered directly to the rails. would only take a few minutes to test to find out...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

BENZ TRAINZ said:


> i run vintage marx so cant comment on DCS. however, the maglock supplies an excellent connection, equal to a soldered connection on clean track. i am betting this will work as well as ANY mechanical connection to the track. i measured the same voltage as a connection soldered directly to the rails. would only take a few minutes to test to find out...


it's about the magnetic field magnets generate. it can distort the signal. That's why it has to be a solid connection so there's no interference.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

DennyM said:


> it's about the magnetic field magnets generate. it can distort the signal. That's why it has to be a solid connection so there's no interference.


this would be an interesting experiment, empirical experimentation is the only way to find out. i am betting it will work as well as a mechanical connection. there is only one way to find out. where do i send it ???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not seeing how the magnetism would affect either the TMCC or DCS signals, I don't think that is a concern. 

A poor connection can certainly affect either TMCC or DCS signals. When you connect, what kind of resistance does the joint have? How does it handle a few amps of current? 

Also, it's not very common to find a magnet that you could solder to, and usually that will weaken the magnet's strength. One of many quotes on magnets and heat. Clearly, to solder you'll be using temperatures far in excess of 176° Fahrenheit.



> When heated above 176° Fahrenheit (80° Celsius), magnets will quickly lose their magnetic properties. The magnet will become permanently demagnetized if exposed to these temperatures for a certain length of time or heated at a significantly higher temperature (Curie temperature).


For neodymium magnets, soldering temperatures are probably the kiss of death.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm not seeing how the magnetism would affect either the TMCC or DCS signals, I don't think that is a concern.
> 
> A poor connection can certainly affect either TMCC or DCS signals. When you connect, what kind of resistance does the joint have? How does it handle a few amps of current?
> 
> ...


did you see the video ? this works, the heat DID NOT damage the magnet. all these theories sound good, but you have no idea what kind of magnet i used and the video speaks for itself. the magnetic lock on works, not kinda, or sorta, it works and works well. it works as well as a SOLDERED connection.

the magnet has a copper rivet in the center which i solder to, i am NOT soldering to a magnet, i am soldering to a copper rivet on a steel case that contains a magnet. 

quoting out of a book is great. but you have no idea at all how this was constructed and for some reason your totally disregarding the video showing the magnetic lock on in use. THIS WORKS AND WORKS WELL OR I WOULD NOT HAVE POSTED THE VIDEO...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're right, I have no idea what type of magnet you're using, hence the query. I saw the video, and I wasn't suggesting it didn't work.

Please, don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. The video avoids any mention of what packaging the magnet has or where it was obtained, that would be useful information.

Also, running conventional post-war trains and running the modern command controlled equipment isn't necessarily the same, so a query about the characteristics of the connection is certainly not out of line.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I do see that your magnet lock-on works. And I suspect that GRJ is correct that it will not interfere with a digital signal. But we have always been taught to keep magnets away from any type of appliance (cell phones, modern TV's, computers, etc.) that may have internal memory. So unless I was careful where I set my DCS remote, or WIFI smart phone remote, I could scramble more than just the memory. The devices may not even turn back on at all. So for running conventional from a transformer, this is a neat idea. For digital remote applications, maybe not so much.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're right, I have no idea what type of magnet you're using, hence the query. I saw the video, and I wasn't suggesting it didn't work.
> 
> Please, don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. The video avoids any mention of what packaging the magnet has or where it was obtained, that would be useful information.
> 
> Also, running conventional post-war trains and running the modern command controlled equipment isn't necessarily the same, so a query about the characteristics of the connection is certainly not out of line.


*how about i send you one ??? *you test it on a digital track and tell me what happens. i bet you a pack of gem donuts it works. make a you tube video, success or failure, only way to see if it works on a digital track is to test it on a digital track.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

BT; it _would_ be handy to know where we could get such a magnet. I did a Google but couldn't find something like what you describe. But I know somebody sells them; you bought some.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Waddy said:


> I do see that your magnet lock-on works. And I suspect that GRJ is correct that it will not interfere with a digital signal. But we have always been taught to keep magnets away from any type of appliance (cell phones, modern TV's, computers, etc.) that may have internal memory. So unless I was careful where I set my DCS remote, or WIFI smart phone remote, I could scramble more than just the memory. The devices may not even turn back on at all. So for running conventional from a transformer, this is a neat idea. For digital remote applications, maybe not so much.


the field collapses when a magnet contacts ferrous metal, once a magnet contacts a surface there is virtually no magnetic field around the magnet at all, plus we are talking about two magnets the size of a shirt button. the field will have no affect at all on any electronic device. i have a maglock stick to my pc as i write this. it does not affect the screen, the keyboard, my cell phone, etc. i put some effort in to magnetology when i began this project, i set out to build a magnetic lock on, i studied magnets and ways to increase the attraction without increasing the size. the result is a button magnet inside a steel case. there is a copper rivet in the center of the steel case to solder to. the case is connected to the wires and the steel case concentrates the field, this creates a directional surface area, the magnet has virtually no extraneous field, the field is on the flat, not the sides or the rear. turned backwards away from the flat this will barely stick to a refrigerator, turn it around and you cannot pull it off with your fingers, you have to slide it to an edge.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Waddy said:


> BT; it _would_ be handy to know where we could get such a magnet. I did a Google but couldn't find something like what you describe. But I know somebody sells them; you bought some.


the magnets are called doughnut magnets, it has a hole in its center. the magnet is centered in a steel case and riveted in place with a copper rivet. the magnets are used in the construction of high end magnetic microphones. i tested 16 different permutations of this and ran my entire layout using them for over 3 weeks. i spent weeks experimenting with this. it works as well as any mechanical lock on there is so i am certain it will work as well with a digital signal. a good connection is a good connection regardless of method. this is basically a steel case bonded tightly to a steel track, makes for a very low loss connection. track and magnet are wiped with alcohol and stuck to the bottom of the track. also has a much larger surface area than any mechanical lock on, plus you can use the center and OUTSIDE rail if you wish. you can put it anywhere, lift the track, slide it in place and run the train.

i had thought of selling these myself but have a business already up and running. the idea is sound but no way to protect it. a patent is $ 28,000+ with yearly fees, not worth the price or effort to do it. i built it for my own use but thought i would share the idea. if it proves sound with a digital signal i have no doubt someone will begin making them. its simple and it works.


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know where BENZ got his magnets, but *Home Depot* sells an all silver colored magnet that comes in a blister pack. The magnets are different sizes and VERY powerful.

There's no hole in the Home Depot magnets. I bought some, thinking I could enhance the traction on some smaller lightweight engines.

When I put the magnet on the wheel, and then put the engine on the track, it definitely works like Magnetraction. But as I power up the engine, the magnets are so powerful, that they are also attracted to the track and eventually come off the wheel and stick to the track.

Anyways, these are VERY strong magnets and in a variety of sizes at Home Depot.

*By the way BENZ, I really enjoy your videos and your low-budget approach, so I subscribed to your channel. Thanks!
* :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BENZ TRAINZ said:


> i had thought of selling these myself but have a business already up and running. the idea is sound but no way to protect it. a patent is $ 28,000+ with yearly fees, not worth the price or effort to do it. i built it for my own use but thought i would share the idea. if it proves sound with a digital signal i have no doubt someone will begin making them. its simple and it works.


A source for the magnets would be useful, that would allow other folks to give it a try. I haven't personally seen these for sale anywhere. I find donut magnets, but not the ones with the copper rivet and steel shell.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A source for the magnets would be useful, that would allow other folks to give it a try. I haven't personally seen these for sale anywhere. I find donut magnets, but not the ones with the copper rivet and steel shell.


same here. I like a lot of your ideas.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A source for the magnets would be useful, that would allow other folks to give it a try. I haven't personally seen these for sale anywhere. I find donut magnets, but not the ones with the copper rivet and steel shell.


you can find the magnets online, look under "cup magnets" these are quite small but have 14 pounds of magnetic pull. you cant pull them off a refrigerator with your fingers, you have to slide them to an edge. here is a link.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cup...kcnWAhXHIlAKHb76ChAQ_AUICygC&biw=1280&bih=639


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool , I would have to check sizes, but you probably don't even have to solder them on, crimp on a connector and run a small nut and bolt through it. Instant power feed. It would be good for portable layouts.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

What size do you use benz


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I keep wondering if anyone made more of these than they need.

I have 3 tracks I could use these on, so if you have any you would like to sell send me a private message. 

Thanks , Tucgary


----------

